# spree, houston all stars?



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

i think houston and spree should make the all star game i believe both are averaging over 20 a game and that is oustanding.plus thomas is undersized playing center and come on everyone knows if they thomas played center and mcdyss played the season i gaarantee u this would be the lineup and talk back and plzzz send me ur coments. if mcdyess and thomas were both playing together the knicks would be a 3 seed in the eastern conference and if spree were healthy all year and if the knikcs would look and realize charlie ward is better than the little chucker howard eisley who is seriously overated from the knicks standpoint i mean look back at the golden years who was leading the knicks to the playoffs after john starks-ward not eisley plz look at the small picture knicks management well the lineup would be
houston
spree
thomas
mc dyess
ward - among the leaders from 3 point range
this lineup is among the top 10 in the nba and next year will be promising. i love the knicks they willl bbe good next year with vujanic hopefully although i think he is a bust everyone on that team is an allstar. send me ur comments


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Spree will or at least deserves to make it, but IMO Houston is too inconsitent to be an allstar. If the Knicks can keep everyone healthy and have the linup you said they will make the playoffs next year. I don't know about 3 seed but probably top 5 and if Vujanic turns about to live up to the hype the knicks will be right back where they were with Ewing always competing for the NBA title.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

ur going a little over board their nice next year in the eastern conference but if mcdyssess playing power forward was mediocre in the west imagine him playing center. and if he cant do it im laughing shaq vs. kurt . the knicks will always have the same problem no talented big man im talking real big


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> ur going a little over board their nice next year in the eastern conference but if mcdyssess playing power forward was mediocre in the west imagine him playing center. and if he cant do it im laughing shaq vs. kurt . the knicks will always have the same problem no talented big man im talking real big


Yea they have the same problem as every other eastern conference team no center. i should have said eastern conference title. Kurt is good in the east but he's not a true center


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

celtics fan ur a good basketball analyst we should talk more and how do i rais my level pst rookiee hahaha im a perenial allstar now


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> celtics fan ur a good basketball analyst we should talk more and how do i rais my level pst rookiee hahaha im a perenial allstar now


Thanks you know a lot about the game too. If you want to raise yor level from rookie to player, veteran, etc. You have to post more. That doesn't mean just post meaningless stuff to make yourself look better but the amount of posts determines the ranking.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

so i was reading on another post about which teams has the most overated young talent and i think none of them are overated just young but iwould pick the clippers and the most underated is cleveland how old are u?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm 16 how old are you? Yea I agree with you none of them are really overrated I said it was the clips because they ahve all this talent according to everyone but they still can't seem to win


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

word im 16 too and for a 16 year old ur wise beyond ur years do you play ball answer thesse questions: hellz yeah i was thinking the same thing they have miller odom brand olowakandi richardson and more they still cant win i think its a rare case of too much talent dont u think

first of all brian cook is abust i saw hims play today but then again more reaoson the knicks awould pick him.. i think the knicks should pick underated shooting guard marcus hatten hees from st. johns may favorite team in college. and the knicks have a high lsend round pick and the hatten is so underated if he is available u pick him he will be a pleasant suprise ive seen this kid and the knicks will have a superb chance of getting him if the knicks dont get him i will be ripping my hair out he will be the knicks future point guard


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> word im 16 too and for a 16 year old ur wise beyond ur years do you play ball answer thesse questions: hellz yeah i was thinking the same thing they have miller odom brand olowakandi richardson and more they still cant win i think its a rare case of too much talent dont u think
> 
> first of all brian cook is abust i saw hims play today but then again more reaoson the knicks awould pick him.. i think the knicks should pick underated shooting guard marcus hatten hees from st. johns may favorite team in college. and the knicks have a high lsend round pick and the hatten is so underated if he is available u pick him he will be a pleasant suprise ive seen this kid and the knicks will have a superb chance of getting him if the knicks dont get him i will be ripping my hair out he will be the knicks future point guard


Thanks man you know bball too. yea I play. I think you might be right about the clips they have too much talent and all the players are working to get paid next year so they want stats not wins.

About the second part on hatten I answered that in the other post about who the Knicks will draft.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

so i think cleveland is so underated but some ppl sayikng their overated dont see how their management is outstanding i see them in 3 years
with 

ricky davis
darius miles
dejuan wagner
ilgaukas 

wow thats awesome and their so far under the cap

where u from son/?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> so i think cleveland is so underated but some ppl sayikng their overated dont see how their management is outstanding i see them in 3 years
> with
> 
> ...


Cleveland is pretty underrated if Ilgauskus stays healthy which he probably won't but if they can get Lebron, Darko, or Carmelo Anthony they will be unstoppbale if they can keep that group together




> where u from son/?


live in jersey now but originally from Boston, you?


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

i honestly think all 3 are overatated but anthony is decent to me but hes only a freshmen so ur white? im from nY


spree for three






houston has no dribble im so dissapointed but is it me or is houston on this website because tonights game he was dribllling a lot i mean a lot i think ppl been in his face about it. calling him soft. did u see tonights game and did u see ward im telling u they were getting rocked with eisley send me ur comments about ward starting over eisley and my comments

_______________________
i dont believe that players lose their jobs over injury - don chaney

then why the fuk is ward still on the bench filling up on the other bench jerkoffs wat a jackass


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I think lebron is overrated he's good but not that good, I don't know much about Darko, and from what I've seen melo looks like he could be great. yea I'm white. I saw that  sorry I guess I jinxed him.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

are u somebody special on the board i thought u were just a user? and wat are u talking about i saw that?
and u didnt answer my questions besides stop cursing


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

is phoenix good or wat are they this years suprise nba champions but i dont think they can beat sacramento but who knows


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> are u somebody special on the board i thought u were just a user? and wat are u talking about i saw that?
> and u didnt answer my questions besides stop cursing


I just wanted you to change your sig before somebody does it for you because if you don't change it someone will. 

I answeredyour questions. "I saw that" I meant I saw how badly eisley was playing. And I said that your right we shouldn't have called Houston soft because it jinxed him.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> is phoenix good or wat are they this years suprise nba champions but i dont think they can beat sacramento but who knows




I love phoenix they have Marbury, Stoudamire, Joe Johnson, and Sean Marion. I don't know about beating the Kings but I think they can advance to the second round if Stoudamire doesn't go into a rookie slump.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

okay but wats a sig?// and whos gonna change it for me


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> okay but wats a sig?// and whos gonna change it for me


O signature the thing that goes under every one of your posts.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

ur a baseball fan dude yea the yanks suk mets rule red sox suks
hahahah but i want ur 3rd basemen shea hillebrand since alfonso left to san francisco


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

so ur a moderator too?????????


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Yea Hillenbrand is good. I like the Mets they're good or at least should be good this year, but evryone was saying the same thing last year. At least you're not a Yankee fan I couldn't deal with the torture of another Yankee fan telling me how much my team sucks


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> so ur a moderator too?????????


yea but don't worry i can still have normal conversations with you I won't edit everything


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

lol dude ur telling me not to curse but u write my spelling suks
i know hes good i dunno why the red sox dont want him and the mets just want him as a 2nd or 3rd option hes verygood and the mets will find out just how good when they get him i heard the sox want bill mueller come on bill mueller dats a mistake


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> lol dude ur telling me not to curse but u write my spelling suks
> i know hes good i dunno why the red sox dont want him and the mets just want him as a 2nd or 3rd option hes verygood and the mets will find out just how good when they get him i heard the sox want bill mueller come on bill mueller dats a mistake


I'll change that i won't use sucks. yea I don't know why they signed Mueller. I heard they signed him because they were gonna make the trade with the Expos to get colon for Hillenbrand and someone else, so now they're stuck with 2 3rd basemen.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

howd u become a moderator ????????????????
word so hopefully the mets get him hes very underated ? and when will the mets get pitchingi think they'll get tom seaver out of rotation i think he can get finish the whole game before steve trachsel throws one pitch haha wat music u like??????


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> howd u become a moderator ????????????????
> word so hopefully the mets get him hes very underated ? and when will the mets get pitchingi think they'll get tom seaver out of rotation i think he can get finish the whole game before steve trachsel throws one pitch haha wat music u like??????


become a mod you have to become a supportingmeber which means you have to pay to help the site. it's only 10 bucks so its not too bad and then you can be a mod. I would like it if you could help me mod this forum. To become a supporting member click here http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=7 . 

Haha yea Trachsel isn't very good hopefully Glavine pitches well this year.

as for music I like rap Eminem, Ludacris. and i like classic rock Aerosmith


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

this website is off the chain i remember i was one of the few ppl who were on these sites when the background was green hahaha i think u were on and so was fordy74 i believe steve trachsel suks i mean come on look at his speed he throws 87 i throw 94 nobody believesssssssss meeeeeeeeeee watch ur gonna see me in the major leagues i wanna be a catcher i am really talented no not 94 but really hard are u really sixteen dude? and im gonna play for the metts as a catcher my name is Richard Garcia


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

7 years from now watch my name for the mets richard garcia and be like i knew that guy


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> this website is off the chain i remember i was one of the few ppl who were on these sites when the background was green hahaha i think u were on and so was fordy74 i believe steve trachsel suks i mean come on look at his speed he throws 87 i throw 94 nobody believesssssssss meeeeeeeeeee watch ur gonna see me in the major leagues i wanna be a catcher i am really talented no not 94 but really hard are u really sixteen dude? and im gonna play for the metts as a catcher my name is Richard Garcia


WOW you throw 94 and don't wanna be a pitcher? You must be a great catcher then. Yea I'm 16.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

nah dude lol i throw hard everyone says i damaged my arm and its not the same i dont think i do if i threw 94 dude i wouldnt be here right now hahan but im a talented catcher and i hate the angels wat about you?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

*Spree4life*

Well I gotta go man. I'll talk to you later you're a good poster and I hope you post some more.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> nah dude lol i throw hard everyone says i damaged my arm and its not the same i dont think i do if i threw 94 dude i wouldnt be here right now hahan but im a talented catcher and i hate the angels wat about you?


yea I'm not much of an angels fan either. I don't really like Barry but I don't like the angels. The only time I liked them was when they played the Yankees. good luck with the baseball career


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

aight dude ill see u lateer wat time u post ???


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

ok dude hopefully i wanan be an outfielder too and i think torri hunter is awesome


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> aight dude ill see u lateer wat time u post ???


I'll probably be on some time tomorow around 1pm then later around 10 pm ok if you want anything or need help send me a private message


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> ok dude hopefully i wanan be an outfielder too and i think torri hunter is awesome


Ok one more post then I go. Torri is awesome, plays great defense and is a good hitter. I think he should have been in first or second in AL MVP

Ok well talk to you later look above for the times


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

yea hes awesome i heard hes a free agent why didnt the mets get him???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> yea hes awesome i heard hes a free agent why didnt the mets get him???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No idea you never know with Mets management. You never know what Wilpon is thinking 


Ok well talk to you later look above for the times cya man


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

u keep saying ur leaving but u keep writing haha thats how i am


----------

